# Texas BMX round up



## sam (May 14, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2544590338887098&set=gm.2033755800080779&type=3&theater


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 28, 2019)

I’ll be at the show/swap on Sunday. I’ve got some health issues so I’m not going to the ride on Saturday anymore.


----------

